# Is mono backing needed for braided line?



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Is a monofilament backing really necessary when using superbraid lines?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You can use a piece of tape on the spool to keep it from slipping if you do not want to use mono backing.

I don't use a mono backing on my ultralight rods I use to perch, crappie and gill fish because they don't hold large amounts of line. However, braided line is expensive stuff so I choose to use cheaper mono for backing my linecounting trolling combos. I use around 300 ft. of mono for backing and then run 20 or 30lb braided power pro - it save a lot of $$$$


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

On spinning reels I back enough so I can split a 150yd spool of braid and have enough for 2 (2000 series) reels. On the 20 series LC's I fill with 200yds of 15lb mono and a 150yds of 40/10 power pro. At 12-15 bucks for a 150yds of braid its alot cheaper to back with a filler.

Sowbelluy


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I spooled all of my reels with superline and backing, but on one reel I didn't use backing. They all worked fine until the temp's dropped, then the one w/o backing spun on the spool. I assume the colder temps changed the aluminum spool just enough to cause the knot to slip, since the line is so much slicker than mono. I carefully unspooled, put a little backing on it a respooled with the original superline...problem solved. I recommend backing for that reason, along with costs reasons others have cited.

I don't want to change the original thread topic but since I mentioned it, what kind of knots do ya'll use to tie line to the spool to minimize slippage?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I back my spinning reels with mono and my counters with Dacron.


----------

